# le verbe "manquer"



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Le verbe *manquer* peut etre transitif, transitif indirect, intransitif voire même impersonnel.

En tant que verbe transitif

Exemple:

*(1) J'ai manqué l'express de dix heures.*
C'est dans le sens : Je suis arrivé trop tard.

On a vu que le verbe *manquer* se traduit en Italien avec le verbe *perdere*.

Pourrais-je alors dire:
Ho perso l'espresso (il treno) di dieci ore?


----------



## federicoft

BenVitale said:


> Pourrais-je alors dire:
> Ho perso l'espresso (il treno) delle (ore) dieci?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie del tuo aiuto.

J'aimerais traduire: *j'ai toujours regretté d'avoir manqué cette inoubliable soirée.*

Il mio tentativo:

Ho sempre rimpianto ... questa indimenticabile serata.


----------



## pussimiao

peut etre:

ho sempre rimpianto di non esser stato presente a questa serata indimenticabile

parce-que manquer (dans cette phrase) signifie que vous n'avez pas partecipe a la soiree.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ho un problema con il verbo "mancare". Non capisco bene come utilizzare questo verbo.

Ho pensato che sarebbe possibile utilizzare in questa frase. Perchè "mancare" puó essere nel senso "essere lontano" o "assente", e.g. :

(1) È mancato di casa due anni.
(2) Oggi mancano due studenti.

Allora, posso dire:

*Ho sempre rimpianto di aver mancato a questa serata indimenticabile ?*


----------



## Corsicum

Effectivement_ « mancato_ » semble être le terme qui convient quand on n'a pas pu assister à la soirée, on a raté l'occasion, on retrouve beaucoup d’expressions sur internet, exemple de contextes : 
_« mancato l’occasione »_
_« mancato l'opportunità »_
_« assolutamente mancato questa sera »_
_« Se avete mancato questa serata »_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Je te remercie, Corsicum.


----------



## federicoft

In questo significato mancare vuole l'ausiliare essere:



BenVitale said:


> *Ho sempre rimpianto di essere mancato a quella serata indimenticabile ?*


----------

